# LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen können?



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*LFV Baden-Württemberg: 
Fremdwort Kommunikation?
oder
Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen können?​*
Nicht nur, dass wohl die grün-schwarze neue Regierung für Angler kaum Positives bringen dürfte in Baden-Württemberg, sondern sich sogar der Status als anglerfeindlichstes Bundesland zementieren dürfte.

Auch der Landesfischereiverband hat ja nach der Fusion nun wie der DAFV auch einen Politiker der grünen Landesregierung mit der CDU als Juniorpartner als Präsidenten gewählt, und trägt  so nicht gerade zur Hoffnung der Angler bei.

Im Gegensatz zum DAFV allerdings einen, der zumindest einen Bezug zum Angeln hat.

Ein klarer Grund für uns, sich da redaktionell dahinter zu klemmen.

Vor allem auch deswegen, da ich im Zuge der bevorstehenden Wahl mit dem neuen Präsidenten des LFV-BW, Arnulf von Eyb, schon im letzten November ein Hintergrundgespräch hatte und ich so davon ausging, dass er nun gerne bereit für ein Interview wäre.

Zumal ich ja auch bereits mit der CDU-Fraktion im Landtag Kontakt aufgenommen hatte, um an deren Wahlversprechen zu erinnern, das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen.

Da meldeten sich dann auch verschiedene Abgeordnete (bis hin zu Staatssekretärin Gurr-Hirsch im Landwirtschaftsministerium), nur der Präsident des LFV-BW; Herr von Eyb meldete sich nicht.

Aber das alles nun mal im zeitlichen Ablauf mit den Fakten, hier mit dem Artikel dazu, der jetzt die "Reaktionen" der Geschäftsführung des LFV-BW hervorgerufen hatte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *Präsident Arnulf von Eyb (CDU) LFV-BW:
> Nicht kommunikationsbereit? ​*Ich hatte ja den neuen Präsidenten vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg, den CDU-Abgeordneten Arnulf von Eyb, direkt nach seiner Wahl zum LFV-Präsidenten angemailt:
> ...


Die Mailanfrage zum *VIDEO*interview mit Herrn von Eyb ging sowohl allgemein an die Geschäftsführung des LFV-BW (bei der Vielzahl der da beschäftigten Hauptamtler und Geschäftsführer weiss man ja auch nicht, wer da eigentlich zuständig ist) veröffentliche Infoadresse, wie auch direkt an die Mailadresse von GF Sosat. 

Es kam keinerlei offizielle Antwort oder Bestätigung der Anfrage vom 11. 05. .

Erst als ich obigen Artikel am 16.05. veröffentlichte und auch auf Facebook darauf hingewiesen hatte, meldete sich auf Facebook dann einer der Geschäftsführer (Herr Sosat) des LFV-BW, den ich auch auf der Veranstaltung in Linkenheim kennen lernte (zusammen mit dem damaligen Präsidenten Oberacker).

*Müssen Landesfischereiverbandsgeschäftsführer lesen und verstehen können?*
Siehe auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1768888813348333&id=100006816947642&pnref=story

Man beachte in der Diskussion:
Am Ende wurde auf die Frage nach einem* VIDEO*interview seitens des GF Sosat "angeboten", ich solle Fragen per Mail schicken, die der Präsident dann beantworten würde.....

Da eine solche "Antwort" auf Facebook über den privaten Account eines Landesfischereiverbandsgeschäftsführers zum einen ja keinerlei offiziellen Status oder Wert hat, und zudem eine nie gestellte Frage (Mailinterview) beantwortet wurde, die eigentliche Frage nach einem *VIDEO*interview aber ignoriert, sah ich mich gezwungen, nochmals nach zu haken - man will ja auch nicht unfair sein..

Als dann trotz der "Unterhaltung" auf Facebook mit dem GF Sosat keinerlei Reaktion des Landesfischereiverbandes kam (weder über die allgemeine Mailadresse noch über Herrn Sosat), nahm ich über PN am Mittwoch,  den 25. 05., also komplette 2 Wochen nach verschicken der Mailanfrage, nochmals Kontakt mit Herrn Sosat auf und fragte nach, ob ich keine offizielle Antwort bekommen würde.

Daraufhin kam dann endlich eine Mail von Herrn Sosat, im Anhang eine PDF mit dem offiziellen Kopf des LFV-BW, in dem nochmal die gar nicht gestellte Frage nach einem Mailinterview beantwortet wurde. 

Dass man auf meine *VIDEO*interviewanfrage (NOCHMAL: Ich hatte NIE ein Mailinterview nachgefragt, und das mehrmals betont über Mail wie FB!!!)) gerne bereit wäre, meine Fragen zu beantworten, die ich doch per Mail zuschicken sollte.

*Wir sind ja fair...........*
Ich hab dann vor Veröffentlichung des heutigen Artikels extra nochmals bei Herrn Sosat per PN nachgefragt, ob wir keine offizielle Antwort zu unserer eigentlichen Frage bekommen würden. 

*Ob also endlich die Fragen nach einem VIDEOinterview beantwortet werden würde, oder weiter nur nicht gestellte Fragen nach einem Mailinterview? *

Damit niemand sagen könne, ich wäre unfair und hätte es nicht zigmal versucht..
Dann erst kam die Antwort per Mail (s.o.)..

Aber ich habe sogar nochmals versucht, als Antwort auf die Mail, Kontakt aufzunehmen, und darauf hingewiesen, dass Herr Sosat doch bitte die Frage richtig lesen solle, da wir ein *VIDEO*inteview angefragt hätten..

Offiziell kam daraufhin keine Antwort mehr, nur über Facebook dann am Donnerstag (25.05. 2016) wurde mir per PN kund getan, dass es kein Videointerview geben würde, sondern man nur mit vorher zugeschickten Fragen arbeiten will...

Daraufhin dann veröffentlichte ich dann den heutigen Artikel mit dem etwas komplizierten (auf Grund unsere Fairness mit den vielfachen Nachfragen) Ablauf, aber ja klarem Ergebnis..

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meine Meinung dazu:*
Ich weiss nicht, in wie weit Präsident von Eyb vom Geschäftsführer tatsächlich auch gefragt wurde oder nicht, ob er uns ein Videointerview geben will.

Dass man Verbänden, deren Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern, nicht gerade trauen kann, ist ja nun nichts Neues..

Fakt ist aber auch, dass Herr von Eyb weder auf unsere Anfrage, noch auf unser mehrfaches Nachhaken selber reagierte.

Er scheint also gut zur Präsidentin des DAFV zu passen (zu dem der LFV-BW ja eh zurückkehren will). 

Auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP,  hat ja konsequent bei uns ein Interview verweigert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

Dass  Hinterbänkler aus dem Bundestag und 2te-Reihe-Politiker aus dem Landtag in Baden-Württemberg zwar scheinbar (warum auch immer?) gerne als Präsidenten der organisierten Angelfischerei gesehen werden, aber nicht allgemein politisch erfolgreicher sind als Hinterbank, liegt vielleicht auch mit am Umgang mit der Presse?? 

Man könnte sich zumindest die Frage stellen, oder?

Denn erfolgreichere und bekanntere Politiker aus der ersten Reihe haben da deutlich mehr Medienkompetenz und keine Berührungsängste:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]

Dass nach der Fusion der Verbände in Baden-Württemberg Chaos herrscht, eine klare Richtung nicht erkennbar ist, angelpolitisch nichts passiert, angeblich/scheinbar auch nicht genügend Geld da zu sein scheint, um die Rückkehr in den DAFV zu finanzieren oder für die eigene Verwaltung und das Personal, das arbeiten wir nun ja immer wieder heraus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878

Bei Geschäftsführern, von denen bei Anfragen nach einem *VIDEO*interview eine Antwort zu einem Mailinterview kommt, lässt sich aber schon die Frage stellen, ob ein solcher Geschäftsführer dann lesen kann?

Und wenn ja, ob er versteht, was er liest?

Und daraus folgend leitet sich dann nach diesem Verhalten von Präsident und Geschäftsführer für mich schon die Frage ab, ob man als Angler oder (auch als solche Leute bezahlender) organisierter Angelfischer aus  Baden-Württemberg nicht mal konkret über Tabula Rasa und kompletten Austausch allen verantwortlichen Personals in Haupt- und Ehrenamt beim Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg nachdenken sollte......???????

Thomas Finkbeiner




*PS:*
Zum allgemeinen Thread über den Niedergang des Angelns in Baden-Württemberg und den LFV-BW:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen könn*

Hallo Thomas,
wenn du 4 faule Hühnereiner hast und die zusammenrührst hast halt nix anderes als eine große Menge faules Hühnerei. Wenn du dazu jetzt ein gutes Taubenei gibst wird sich am Geschmack der gesamten Meng nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen könn*

Dem kann ich als Koch folgen und zustimmen...........

Nur seh ich in B-W (beim LFV) nirgends ein Taubenei, nur lauter faule - hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen könn*

Ich überleg ja immer noch, warum der Präsi kein Videointerview geben will.

Klar, wenn man vorher Fragen bekommt in einem Mailinterview, kann er das locker von seinen Angestellten beantworten lassen und muss da nicht selber beweisen, ob er Ahnung hat, das ist schon klar....

Aber als Politiker sollte er ja gewohnt sein, sowohl vor Menschen zu sprechen wie auch mit Kameras umgehen zu können...

Oder ist er tatsächlich faktisch und in der Materie Angeln, Angler, organisierte Angelfischer und Verband so schlecht, dass er da Angst hat, sich bei konkreten Fragen und zu erwartenden harten Nachfragen zu blamieren???


----------



## tibulski (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen könn*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man vorher Fragen bekommt in einem Mailinterview, kann er das locker von seinen Angestellten beantworten lassen ...



Nach deiner Aussage haben doch per Definition alle im Verband keine Ahnung (der GF kann ja vielleicht noch nicht mal lesen) |kopfkrat Du bist da nach meinen Empfinden leider etwas undifferenziert in deiner Argumentation ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2016)

Auch für einen Öffentlichkeitsreferenten des LFV-BW  (gerade auch mit dem Interview auf der Seite des LFV mit dem Präsi und seinen nichtssagenden Antworten: http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/150-der-neue-praesident-im-interview) musses doch schlimm sein, für so viel Geld wie im LFV-BW kein besseres Personal im Hauptamt zu bekommen oder als Delegierter so schlechte Ehrenamtler mit ins Amt gehievt zu haben, die zudem noch nach aussen kommunikationsunfähig/willig sind, oder etwa nicht?


Vor allem, wenn der Beweis schon in der Realität erbracht wurde, dass man mit einem viel kleineren Präsidium, viel weniger Hauptamtlichen und einem Bruchteil des Beitragsgeldes deutlich mehr für Angler und das Angeln erreichen kann: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316514

*Dagegen hier in B-W:*
Da ist der Präsi des LFV als CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter Juniorpartner der Grünen in der Regierung.

Und so mitverantwortlich für einen Koalitionsvertrag, in dem der Ausbau der Wasserkraft festgeschrieben wurde!

Und gleichzeitig lamentiert er im Interview beim LFV-BW (Link siehe oben) über genau diese kleine Wasserkraft, dass der LFV den Neubau von kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen sehr kritisch sehen würde.. ....

Wo steht er nun *nicht* zu seinen Aussagen?

In der Regierung oder beim LFV-BW?

Dass wie in den vergangenen Jahren die Angler wieder die am Ar.... gekniffenen sind, wage ich vorherzusagen.

Und mit einem CDU-Minister im zuständigen Ministerium wäre die versprochene Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes eigentlich ja auch ne ganz einfache Sache:
Der Minister muss nur seine Behörde anweisen, das Nachtangelverbot ersatzlos aus der Verordnung zu streichen..
(oder haben auch in CDU-Ministerien die Grünen das Sagen??)

Ob der Minister als Fraktionkollege von LFV-Präsident von Eyb hier eher auf den LFV hört??

Oder eher auf die anglerfeindlichen grünen Kumpels von Präsi von Eyb, dem Minister und deren Konsorten in der Regierung?

Bisher hört man nix von Aufhebung, im Gegenteil...

Dass ich dran bleibe, ist selbstverständlich.......




PS
Bitte einmal nur kurz überlegen:
Wird ein Landtagsabgeordneter eher seine Bezüge und Rentenansprüche aus der Parlamentsarbeit riskieren?

Oder seine kleine Ehrenamtspauschale oder Mini-Bezahlung durch den Verband fürs Ehrenamt beim LFV-BW?

Wird er sich also eher pro Wasserkraft (pro grüne Regierung) oder contra Wasserkraft verhalten (pro LFV-BW), da wo es zählt, in Parlament und Regierung? 

Wird das Versprechen der CDU zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes hier bei uns mehr zählen (pro LFV-BW), als das einknicken gegenüber den anglerfeindlichen Grünen, um diesbezüglich Stress in der Koalition zu vermeiden (pro grüne Regierung)?

*Und dann mal an die, welche diesen Verband durch ihre Beiträge letzten Endes bezahlen,  die organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen des LFV-BW:*
Einfach mal wirklich überlegen, ob die von euch gewählten Delegierten da wirklich den richtigen Präsidenten und die richtigen Ehrenamtler in den LFV gewählt haben, um für Angler und das Angeln in B-W etwas vorwärts zu bringen und zu erreichen?

Und ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist, weiter solche Delegierte, die solche Ehrenamtler in den LFV-BW wählen,  zu bestimmen?

Und/oder macht es wirklich Sinn, einen solchen Verband zu bezahlen??

Nicht umsonst sind ja so viele Vereine und Angler in B-W *nicht *organisiert......................


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen könn*

Der LFVBW scheint mir auch nicht organisiert zu sein. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg: Fremdwort Kommunikation? Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen könn*

"unorganisiert" ist, glaube ich, noch deren kleinstes Problem..
Was ich für deren wirkliches Problem halte, darf ich aber wegen deutschem Recht zur Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland nicht öffentlich schreiben....

Aber man braucht sich doch nur dieses unkoordinierte Rumgeeiere, wg. einem Videointerview, von Präsi und GF anschauen.............


----------

